# blown fuse



## fan motor (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a 5 ton a/c unit that will blow a 30 amp fuse everyday. I will change it out when I get home from work and it will run all night but sometime during the next day or early in the morning it will blow one of the two fuses for the compressor and condensor fan on the outdoor unit. The indoor fan runs okay all the time. It does not blow the same fuse every time. I have had this unit about 5 yrs. and it has always seemed like it was hard starting but it has only started blowing fuses this year. I have a amp clamp and meter if someone could advise me on how to make checks I would appreciate it.


----------



## kok328 (Jun 22, 2009)

amp probe the condensor fan motor circuit and the compressor circuit.  compare this to the nameplate on each component and this will tell you which is tripping you out.  this could be a bad capacitor.  If the cap isn't doing it's job, the motor will overamp during startup.  repeated stress on the fuse/breaker will eventualy trip/blow the fuse/breaker.


----------

